# Aide sur AUTOMATOR .!!



## l.oaristus (10 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Voil&#224; lorsque je veux lancer nimporte quel script qui tente de modifier des images pour par exemple les rogner ou autre, automator bloque au moment de les modifier et m'affiche ce message:

Impossible d&#8217;obtenir file type of alias "Loaesktop:essence of nature1280.jpg". (-1728)

Quelqu'un est-il en mesure de m'aider..?

Si oui contacter moi aussi par mail (Si tu met ton adresse mail dans un forum, elle ne va pas tarder &#224; &#234;tre compl&#232;tement pourrie par les spam ! De toute fa&#231;on, les r&#233;ponses, c'est mieux dans le forum, comme &#231;a, d'autres peuvent en profiter.)

Merci d'avance


----------

